# HELP! my husband went frm. sheek to geek.



## kat.kat. (Nov 8, 2009)

Before my husband and I got married, he was sexy, charming, and very active. Today, he looks depressed and overweight and does nothing but work and watch sports TV. WHAT SHOULD I DO? I feel like a live with a roommate. THERE's NO MORE PASSION. He stopped shaving, and has not cut his hair since our wedding. His mother hates me and thinks I'm to blame. NOT TRUE! When I ask my husband why the sudden change of look, he jokes and never really answers my question. My husband is a great father and partner...very responsible, but since the birth of our 10 month old baby girl, he has let himself go. Over the past year, he has gained 40 lbs., grew his hair, and wears nothing but baggy sweaters and cap. His negative attitude about going out is driving me crazy and I feel that my love for him is dispensing. WHAT DID I DO? How do I motivate him to hit the gym with me? How do I tell that I'm falling out of love? Can I motivate him without sounding like a control freak? I can't stand his dirty look. I hate his facial hair. I hate his glasses. I can't tolerate his negative attitude...someone help!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Freakin tell him!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

He sounds seriously depressed.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like he has become a good father, grown from party boy into married with kids.
and a good father, lots of women pray for a man like that....
maybe you are the one who needs to grow up and be mature, changing and maturing with the life you have made, giving up things of childhood and young adulthood to raise your children
and be a partner in the relationship you commited yourself to, when you married and had children.
He may all of a sudden be very attractive to you... just think how your life would be if he wanted to keep partying and acting as if he was unmarried with no children !


----------



## defeated (Nov 5, 2009)

wow. im sorry. man. i know that maybe like the other person said that you need to grow up and accpet it- but you cant help but feel hurt by it. i know i would feel the same as you do. just tell him about your feelings gently. ask him seriously- "are you OKAY? do we need to talk?" he may have a reason- maybe he needs some help. he may be depressed. if so than you may have a tough road ahead of you.


----------

